# My Ferret Titch



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

here is my ferret titch


















Titch & Hosie


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

nice pics do you work the both of them


----------



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes they both work


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh sweet his like our ink who now gone a bit more silvery


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Awwww...titch is cute! I love your dog also...does he have two blue eyes...the one I can see looks fab with his rough look


----------



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

HI L&H no he has one brown and one blue eye his a good lad gets on with all the animals, thanks for your comment xx


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

He seems very laid-back with the ferret! Lovely dog  Thanks for sharing your pictures


----------

